# Ever seen an Estoril Blue E46 M3 in person?



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

it is really nice, i have seen it in person. 
I def. isn't the first one in USA. I just didn't want to burst his bubbles. He's a nice guy and want him to enjoy his car 100%.
There is one guy in California who has had estroil blue for a while, plus someone in MD has one also. His might have been the first delivered via SC Performance center. No matter what, it is still handfull of estroil blue in USA. I totally love that color. 

I had seen this color on 3 different e46 in europe. i don't get it why they just don't make it a standard usa color. 

Raja 

ps. when will i get a m3? i think my turn is coming up next....


----------



## David Keogh (Feb 25, 2003)

There was an estoril M3 being detailed next to my Imola one when I went to the dealer to pick it up. They made quite a pair... ;-)


----------



## e30sd (Apr 3, 2003)

estoril on comps getting ready for RA, drool!


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

e30sd said:


> *estoril on comps getting ready for RA, drool!
> 
> *


who's car is that? what suspension setup is run on that vehicle.
also what wheels are those? SSR comp? looks really nice on that car.

Raja


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Those two colors are for exotics, so its better with more flare items on the M3 for those colors to really shine, plain ol stock doesnt do justice for those brilliant colors.

thats my 2 cents.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Cabby said:


>


My dealer sold one last month, and it looked great.

In fact, it's funny you brought this topic up. As I bought a lottery ticket the other night for the Powerball jackpot, I was thinking of what I would buy first after I got my money in the event that I won. What did I pick? An Estoril Blue M3, none the less.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Really, a M3 from a jackpot winning?*



SARAFIL said:


> *My dealer sold one last month, and it looked great.
> 
> In fact, it's funny you brought this topic up. As I bought a lottery ticket the other night for the Powerball jackpot, I was thinking of what I would buy first after I got my money in the event that I won. What did I pick? An Estoril Blue M3, none the less. *


Would you really buy an M3 with a jackpot winning? Although the selection for so many sports cars out there, you would buy a M3? I would rather wait for a year and purchase the aston martin AMV8 or M6, or better yet a FERRARI, or something reasonable.

but still good choice.:thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Really, a M3 from a jackpot winning?*



Riuster said:


> * I would rather wait for a year and purchase the aston martin AMV8 or M6, or better yet a FERRARI, or something reasonable.
> 
> but still good choice.:thumbup: *


"Would I rather wait a year..."?

What do you think I'd drive during that year??  You don't expect me to keep this E36 if I become a millionaire, do ya? Don't get me wrong... I love my car, but if I were in a position to afford more of a car, I would do it immediately.

I also have a long list of cars I would buy that are either coming in the next few years or are hard to get and might take a bit of waiting. The M3 would just be one of my toys!


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*Wow*

Those are both real sleek. I'm starting to regret the plain jane titanium silver on mine.

Not that I'd do it, but what's the deal with aftermarket paint jobs? expensive? do they last? lot of trouble?

anyone?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Wow*



Fuzzypuppy said:


> *Those are both real sleek. I'm starting to regret the plain jane titanium silver on mine.
> 
> Not that I'd do it, but what's the deal with aftermarket paint jobs? expensive? do they last? lot of trouble?
> 
> anyone? *


the cars in this thread have factory paint jobs


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*yeah*

I never thought otherwise, but that doesn't help me much since I already have my car. My question was more along the lines of whether or not an aftermarket paint job is any good or whether you should stay away at all costs.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: yeah*



Fuzzypuppy said:


> *I never thought otherwise, but that doesn't help me much since I already have my car. My question was more along the lines of whether or not an aftermarket paint job is any good or whether you should stay away at all costs. *


Stay away at all cost for resale value purpose.
plus a good paint job is gonna be about 5k at least from a good place. Better off selling ur car and special ordering one.
that's just my thoughts..

raja


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: yeah*



LIL RAJA said:


> *Stay away at all cost for resale value purpose.
> plus a good paint job is gonna be about 5k at least from a good place. Better off selling ur car and special ordering one.
> that's just my thoughts..
> 
> raja *


All true.

I have yet to find any bodyshop that comes close to having the equipment and technique necessary to match even the worst factory paint job. Unless you absolutely needed a paint job (extensive body damage), I would avoid it at all costs.

These days, dealers use special tools to check the thickness of the paint and can tell instantly if the car has been repainted. No dealer in their right mind will buy a car from you that has been fully repainted, because not only can they not sell it, but they will also get screwed when they take it to an auction to unload it.

Drive this one around for a bit to level out the depreciation curve a little, and then order a new one in a year or two. It's the only reasonable alternative in my book.


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*yeah*

that was my thought exactly


----------

